# Being honest, were you surprised by the pregnancies of any of your children?



## AmspHillips (Sep 22, 2020)

Or were they all complely planned to point


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Completely surprised. We had just broke up at the time.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Married a year. She came outside crying while I was working, saying she was pregnant and was sorry, had missed some pills. I laughed and said I was looking forward to seeing my boy. It was. He’s hopefully going to medical school next year as a senior. Next 2 were planned.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

No, all planned and got pregnant straight away with 2 and after once month with one.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

He was a surprise. The one time we didn't use protection.

Mrs. C came out of her appointment and had a mysterious and concerned look on her face.

She was afraid I would be mad or upset that she was pregnant because her ex had been angry and blamed her for "getting herself pregnant" when they had been married for several years.

I was happy and hugged her and went about getting a better job.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

My wife was absolutely surprised! We'd been married a little over 16 years and never tried..when I was returning from what I knew would be my last deployment, I told her go off contraceptive. Let's see if we can have a baby! Got back she'd stop bc. We agreed we'd give it a couple years, if no go then be a childless marriage. I got back in October of 2000 and by may of 2001 she was pregnant! 😂! She was in such denial, was too funny. She turned 39 and our daughter was born the next day!! God I love my baby girr!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

We discussed children before we had any (how many we wanted), and then after each child, I asked if we were still in agreement.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

They don’t call it the Magic Kingdom for nothing. I’m just glad she didn’t come out with mouse ears.

The second was the result of Mrs.M putting it to me on my birthday.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

One shock. One surprise. One that's 50-50.

The Shock: I was on the Pill and had been for 3 years. No issues. Got pneumonia, got antibiotics, they lessened the effectiveness of the Pill, and DD #1 came to be. I had no idea contraception could fail, so I was shocked.

The Surprise: I switched to condoms. 4 years of condom use and DD #2 was on the way. I was surprised, but not shocked because I at least knew there was a possibility of BC failure. Total mystery what happened, though, as there was never visible damage to the condom after sex. My best guess is a leak.

The 50-50: My exh got a vasectomy after #2, so I stopped using contraception. Met DH, contraception became a thing again, and condoms were DH's BC of choice. Then, one day, we were getting hot and heavy and there wasn't a condom in sight. I figured the odds were low. DH was straight up on board with making a baby. He actually said "I wouldn't mind if you got pregnant." mid act. I count the boy as 50-50. Unplanned by me, planned by his father. 😂


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Both of ours were planned. We were married five years before we made our son. After our daughter was born, my wife had me fixed.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Ours were planned. Waited 7 years before deciding to get pregnant. She got pregnant with our daughter the very first time we had unprotected sex. Our son was about the same.


----------



## kad216 (8 mo ago)

MJJEAN said:


> One shock. One surprise. One that's 50-50.
> 
> The Shock: I was on the Pill and had been for 3 years. No issues. Got pneumonia, got antibiotics, they lessened the effectiveness of the Pill, and DD #1 came to be. I had no idea contraception could fail, so I was shocked.
> 
> ...


I always find it funny when women use the antibiotic excuse! I am a woman, and I know that only one antibiotic can mess with birth control efficacy: rifampin…. It’s for tuberculosis, so unless you had TB it’s highly unlikely your “birth control” efficacy was effected by antibiotics. There is 0 proof of other antibiotics interfering with birth control efficacy. I warn men of this all the time because I know MULTIPLE women who use this lie, when none of them had tuberculosis LOL. Just a funny one I like to call out.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

All planned, but one was a surprise?

Due to medical issues and associated treatments, I had to become my own sperm donor before the treatments and had a vasectomy afterward, so all of my kids were planned. What was unplanned, was having 2 at the same time after I got re-married.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

kad216 said:


> I always find it funny when women use the antibiotic excuse! I am a woman, and I know that only one antibiotic can mess with birth control efficacy: rifampin…. It’s for tuberculosis, so unless you had TB it’s highly unlikely your “birth control” efficacy was effected by antibiotics. There is 0 proof of other antibiotics interfering with birth control efficacy. I warn men of this all the time because I know MULTIPLE women who use this lie, when none of them had tuberculosis LOL. Just a funny one I like to call out.


Did you just accuse me of lying?

I am going by what I was told in 1993 when I conceived and was highly perturbed. This was told to me by both my OB and pharmacist. 

I was careful with my Pill for damn near 3 years before the pregnancy. Never missed a single one. 7 am, on the dot, every day. That pregnancy ruined my life. I was having casual sex, had no intention of marrying anyone, and had an entire life planned out that did not include kids, ever. When I got pregnant I "did the right thing" and married the father. Thus began a decade of abuse, poverty, infidelity on both sides, drama, and so on.


Warn men? Multiple women use this lie? Suck an entire bag of ****s.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

kad216 said:


> I always find it funny when women use the antibiotic excuse! I am a woman, and I know that only one antibiotic can mess with birth control efficacy: rifampin…. It’s for tuberculosis, so unless you had TB it’s highly unlikely your “birth control” efficacy was effected by antibiotics. There is 0 proof of other antibiotics interfering with birth control efficacy. I warn men of this all the time because I know MULTIPLE women who use this lie, when none of them had tuberculosis LOL. Just a funny one I like to call out.


Yeah, you might want to dial back on accusing another poster of outright lying unless she lied about you, which she didn't.


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

kad216 said:


> I always find it funny when women use the antibiotic excuse! I am a woman, and I know that only one antibiotic can mess with birth control efficacy: rifampin…. It’s for tuberculosis, so unless you had TB it’s highly unlikely your “birth control” efficacy was effected by antibiotics. There is 0 proof of other antibiotics interfering with birth control efficacy. I warn men of this all the time because I know MULTIPLE women who use this lie, when none of them had tuberculosis LOL. Just a funny one I like to call out.


I learned something new today, as the admonition that antibiotics could affect BCP efficacy was still a thing back when this mattered to me.









Do Antibiotics Affect Birth Control?


Do antibiotics really increase your chances of getting pregnant while you’re on birth control? Learn why that’s mostly a myth.




www.webmd.com


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

P.S. during the time period @MJJEAN got pregnant, these sometimes did interfere with preventing conception.

Amoxicillin, ampicillin, griseofulvin, metronidazole and tetracycline have been associated with contraceptive failure in three or more clinical cases. When these agents are used, the clinician should discuss the available data with the patient and suggest a second form of birth control

You really should post a retraction, an apology for thread jacking and a heartfelt apology to @MJJEAN .


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

MJJEAN said:


> Did you just accuse me of lying?
> 
> I am going by what I was told in 1993 when I conceived and was highly perturbed. This was told to me by both my OB and pharmacist.
> 
> ...


I'll start by saying, I completely believe your account of how your pregnancy happened. There is a lot of data out there that says only enzyme inducing antibiotics interfere with hormonal birth control. Even planned parenthood says common antibiotics, like amoxicillin, don't cause an issue. That said, I always heard that it was a concern and we would use alternative BC in those times. 

Even this meta study on PubMed isn't clear. The conclusion says only rifampin interferes with BC, yet they also cite studies where other antibiotics were reported as causing failure of BC.

This is an excerpt:

*DATA SYNTHESIS:*_
Reports of oral contraceptive failure seem to be most numerous in women using preparations containing 30 μg of ethinylestradiol and 150 μ g of levonorgestrel. Rifampin is the only antibiotic that has been reported to reduce plasma estrogen concentrations. When taking rifampin, oral contraceptives cannot be relied upon and a second method of contraception is mandatory. Amoxicillin, ampicillin, griseofulvin, metronidazole and tetracycline have been associated with contraceptive failure in three or more clinical cases. When these agents are used, the clinician should discuss the available data with the patient and suggest a second form of birth control. Other antibiotics are most likely safe to use concomitantly with oral contraceptives.
*CONCLUSIONS:*
Rifampin is the only antibiotic to date that has been reported to reduce plasma estrogen concentrations. Oral contraceptives cannot be relied upon for birth control while taking rifampin._


There is always the possibility that the BC just simply failed too, nothing to do with the antibiotics. And there are other medications that can be a problem, even a few herbal supplements.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I'll start by saying, I completely believe your account of how your pregnancy happened. There is a lot of data out there that says only enzyme inducing antibiotics interfere with hormonal birth control. Even planned parenthood says common antibiotics, like amoxicillin, don't cause an issue. That said, I always heard that it was a concern and we would use alternative BC in those times.
> 
> Even this meta study on PubMed isn't clear. The conclusion says only rifampin interferes with BC, yet they also cite studies where other antibiotics were reported as causing failure of BC.
> 
> ...


LoL. Beat you to it. The study did conclude that other methods of birth control should be discussed when using the other mentioned antibiotics because in some cases they were determined to cause contraception failure.

You're an ace.👍


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

Plus, stuff other than antibiotics can cause BCP failure. I remember getting a very heavy period when I was on the pill, during what would have been mid-cycle. I was concerned, so I went to my gyn. She very matter-of-factly told me it could have been a defective pill pack. I remember thinking, _A_ _defective pill pack?!?! I am relying on this so I don't get pregnant! _I never got pregnant when I didn't intend to, but that experience is still a WTF moment to this day.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Enigmatic said:


> Plus, stuff other than antibiotics can cause BCP failure. I remember getting a very heavy period when I was on the pill, during what would have been mid-cycle. I was concerned, so I went to my gyn. She very matter-of-factly told me it could have been a defective pill pack. I remember thinking, _A_ _defective pill pack?!?! I am relying on this so I don't get pregnant! _I never got pregnant when I didn't intend to, but that experience is still a WTF moment to this day.


That's is probably why they never say 100% effective.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> You really should post a retraction, an apology for thread jacking and a heartfelt apology to @MJJEAN .


I presume you've got me quoted there by accident. I agree with MJJEAN 100%, when taking an oral contraceptive, any number of things can interfere with absorption. It's difficult to have a double-blind study on these things because who's going to sign up with a "hey, want to see if your BC fails?" study. No one. In spite of that, it could honestly have been as simple as she had the flu/stomach bug and resulted in sub-optimal efficacy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

kad216 said:


> I always find it funny when women use the antibiotic excuse! I am a woman, and I know that only one antibiotic can mess with birth control efficacy: rifampin…. It’s for tuberculosis, so unless you had TB it’s highly unlikely your “birth control” efficacy was effected by antibiotics. There is 0 proof of other antibiotics interfering with birth control efficacy. I warn men of this all the time because I know MULTIPLE women who use this lie, when none of them had tuberculosis LOL. Just a funny one I like to call out.





ConanHub said:


> P.S. during the time period @MJJEAN got pregnant, these sometimes did interfere with preventing conception.
> 
> Amoxicillin, ampicillin, griseofulvin, metronidazole and tetracycline have been associated with contraceptive failure in three or more clinical cases. When these agents are used, the clinician should discuss the available data with the patient and suggest a second form of birth control
> 
> You really should post a retraction, an apology for thread jacking and a heartfelt apology to @MJJEAN .


What up @kad216 ?


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Zedd said:


> I presume you've got me quoted there by accident.


Ohh, I see it now. I was not addressing @MJJEAN with my "one unplanned" comment. I was saying that one of my kids was unplanned, in that while doing the artificial insemination, my wife had 2 eggs in the hopper and we ended up with twins. 

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Zedd said:


> I presume you've got me quoted there by accident. I agree with MJJEAN 100%, when taking an oral contraceptive, any number of things can interfere with absorption. It's difficult to have a double-blind study on these things because who's going to sign up with a "hey, want to see if your BC fails?" study. No one. In spite of that, it could honestly have been as simple as she had the flu/stomach bug and resulted in sub-optimal efficacy.


You have my heartfelt apology for my stupid thumbs!!!!

I fixed it I think.😵‍💫


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Zedd said:


> Ohh, I see it now. I was not addressing @MJJEAN with my "one unplanned" comment. I was saying that one of my kids was unplanned, in that while doing the artificial insemination, my wife had 2 eggs in the hopper and we ended up with twins.
> 
> Hope that clarifies.


I had no problems with your posts at all. I just have stupid typing thumbs!!!!

My apologies!!!!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Well this went from fun memories to instant downer.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Antibiotics...


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

AmspHillips said:


> Or were they all complely planned to point


Not completely planned. Unexpected in terms of exact time but not really surprised


----------

